# Planning to move to canada - with a child



## mbalaji (Jun 6, 2016)

Hi,

I wanted to restart my life in a fresh and clean environment and zeroed Canada. I am 29 years old, widow, has a 7 year old kid.
I am a physics graduate and did my management course in human resourcing through correspondence and also doing my second level in insurance professional course in India which has mutual agreement with LOMA. At present I am into my late husband's auto-mobile business.I am planning to move with my kid by next April.

I would like to know how to initiate the PR process from India. 
Is there good business opportunities in Canada or shall I look for work?
How the country treats a widower( is the main reason for me to move abroad)
Ontario or Scarborough good place to live?good neighbourhood?kid friendly?
What could be the cost of living in Ontario or Scarborough for two of us?

As I am sole responsible person for my kid I want her a better living condition where loss of her dad doesn't depress her much..

Expecting good guidance and advice.


Thanks in advance,


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

I don't live in Ontario but I have relatives that do, so I can't speak for all of it and I've tried to answer some of your more general questions.

I know that there are people here who can give you more exact details and hopefully they'll be around in a few hours to give their replies.



mbalaji said:


> Hi,
> 
> I wanted to restart my life in a fresh and clean environment and zeroed Canada. I am 29 years old, widow, has a 7 year old kid.
> 
> ...


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

mbalaji said:


> I would like to know how to initiate the PR process from India.



Did you even consider checking the GoC website for this information? Why ask random people on the internet when you can go directly to the source?




> Is there good business opportunities in Canada or shall I look for work?


I think you need to learn some basic facts about Canada. It is the second largest country in the world so the economy will vary greatly from one region to the next as well as within each region. As such, there is no way to answer a question as broad as yours. Is the economy the same in all parts of India? Obviously not so why would you think it is in Canada?




> How the country treats a widower( is the main reason for me to move abroad)


I'm sorry, but you think there are certain ways that widows are treated???




> Ontario or Scarborough good place to live?


Ontario or Scarborough? Once again, you need to learn something about Canada. Ontario is a province that is over a hundred square miles in size. How can anyone possibly tell you whether a place of that size is a good place to live?



> Scarborough



You couldn't pay me to live in Scarborough but other people like it.




> good neighbourhood?


Ontario is not a neighborhood and Scarborough is not a good neighborhood.




> What could be the cost of living in Ontario or Scarborough for two of us?



The cost of living will vary widely across Ontario. The cost of living in Scarborough will be typical of the cost of living in the GTA.

Once again, you really, really need to learn some basic facts about Canada. Why are you even considering moving here when you obviously know so little about the country?




> As I am sole responsible person for my kid I want her a better living condition where loss of her dad doesn't depress her much..



Location will not ease the pain of losing a parent.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Maybe first you need to have a look if it's even possible for you to immigratie.
cic.gc.ca is a good start.


----------



## DeeinCanada (Jun 3, 2016)

Hi there,

I'll try to speak to those areas that I am familiar with. I live in another province (Calgary AB) so cannot really help with your question about Scarborough. I can only say that most of what I read about Scarborough ON is not very positive. You should conduct some more personal research into this area.

From the information provided and if I understand correctly, one of the reasons why you want to move abroad is the way widows are treated where you are. I am sorry to hear that you are in such a situation.

You stated that you are self -employed and running your husband's automobile business. This precludes you from applying as a skilled professional but also precludes you from applying as a self-employed person because there is no self-employed stream for people who work in the automobile business. 

Where did you work before joining your husband's automobile business? Are you self-employed at the moment and have you always been self-employed?

You should be aware that not everyone will qualify to immigrate to Canada....for reasons related to occupation, funds, etc. 

Since you have indicated that you are interested in moving permanently to Canada, you will qualify for immigration based on the 3 following areas:

1. Skilled Professional
2. Self-Employed
3. Business Investor

I don't see that you qualify for the first two based on the information that you have provided.

Again, what you did prior to running your husband's business will be helpful in helping you to determine the way forward.

Hope this helps!

Cheers!

DeeinCanada


----------



## mbalaji (Jun 6, 2016)

DeeinCanada said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'll try to speak to those areas that I am familiar with. I live in another province (Calgary AB) so cannot really help with your question about Scarborough. I can only say that most of what I read about Scarborough ON is not very positive. You should conduct some more personal research into this area.
> 
> ...



Thanks Deein Canada,
I was working as a software tester before.I am having 7 yrs of experience in automobile business that is automobile service franchise. Can you provide any further details on Business investor program.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

mbalaji said:


> Thanks Deein Canada,
> I was working as a software tester before.I am having 7 yrs of experience in automobile business that is automobile service franchise. Can you provide any further details on Business investor program.


If you have verifiable work experience as a software tester, you _can_ apply under the Federal Skilled Worker program (i.e. Express Entry)... I don't know how it will affect your CRS ranking, but you _are *not*_ precluded from applying for Express Entry. One word of warning though... if your CRS is <450, the only way you can get in under Express Entry is if you get a job offer or a Provincial Nomination... either one of those will get you 600 points and make you eligible to receive an Invitation to Apply to come to Canada. 

For the Business Investor visa, you will need a significant amount of capital available to invest in Canada and there are rules regarding how and where it is invested. I suggest that you do a Google search on the topic and look at the Government of Canada web pages (URLs that have gc.ca in them) foe exact information on what they require from you, as far as capital is required and how you are expected to invest in in Canada. 

Good luck to you.


----------



## mbalaji (Jun 6, 2016)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> If you have verifiable work experience as a software tester, you _can_ apply under the Federal Skilled Worker program (i.e. Express Entry)... I don't know how it will affect your CRS ranking, but you _are *not*_ precluded from applying for Express Entry. One word of warning though... if your CRS is <450, the only way you can get in under Express Entry is if you get a job offer or a Provincial Nomination... either one of those will get you 600 points and make you eligible to receive an Invitation to Apply to come to Canada.
> 
> For the Business Investor visa, you will need a significant amount of capital available to invest in Canada and there are rules regarding how and where it is invested. I suggest that you do a Google search on the topic and look at the Government of Canada web pages (URLs that have gc.ca in them) foe exact information on what they require from you, as far as capital is required and how you are expected to invest in in Canada.
> 
> Good luck to you.


Thanks WestcoastCanadiangirl,
I will check on skilled worker program and will check the gc.ca regarding investor program and investment criteria.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

In terms of living in Scarborough, the reference by colchar that Scarborough is "not a good neighbourhood" is quite the over generalization. There are lovely, safe neighbourhoods in Scarborough, and other areas that are more sketchy. This holds true throughout the Greater Toronto Area (GTA). In general, housing costs are a bit lower in Scarborough than they are closer to city centre.

I think one of the biggest barriers to newcomers to the GTA is the cost of housing. In very general terms, the farther you go out from downtown Toronto, the lower the housing costs. I have friends who have moved to Oshawa and Pickering (east of Toronto) due to housing costs, and commute in to Toronto for work. I fortunately own a house in a close-to-downtown neighbourhood, but have seen the cost of both buying and renting in our neighbourhood sky rocket in recent years. It's crazy. 

But a lot of the suburbs and more outlying cities (e.g. Markham, Brampton, Mississauga, Aurora, Newmarket, Ajax and as I mention above, Oshawa and Pickering) are very liveable areas, a bit more affordable, and increasingly newcomers are settling in these areas. I like being in the heart of the city, but I think you will find these other areas have very nice, safe neighbourhoods in which to raise your child. The GTA is made up of immigrants, which is one if the best things about our city, in my opinion. Wherever you settle in the GTA you will not feel like you stick out as a newcomer. There are also many community agencies whose mandate is to help newcomers with the settlement process, so I would also advise you seek out one of these organizations when you arrive, as they can give you lots of tips and orientation. The services provided are for the most part free.


----------

